
New Device Turns Heat into Light Could Boost Solar Cell Efficiency to 80% - xbmcuser
https://www.sciencealert.com/device-that-channels-heat-into-light-could-boost-solar-efficiency-to-80-percent
======
clouddrover
This could be really good for electric cars. Toyota's current solar panel
experiment is supposed to be capable of delivering 56 kilometres a day in
ideal conditions: [https://newatlas.com/toyota-prius-solar-
roof/60461/](https://newatlas.com/toyota-prius-solar-roof/60461/)

Sono Motors Sion can do up to 34 km per day from solar:
[https://sonomotors.com/en/sion/](https://sonomotors.com/en/sion/)

The Lightyear One is predicted to do up to 72 km per day from solar:
[https://lightyear.one](https://lightyear.one)

Doubling that efficiency would be huge, especially if it's also possible to
use the system to capture waste heat from the motor or the battery.

